# Car from UK



## johnandruth (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, I have a holiday villa in Cyprus and I would like to bring my 4x4 out to use on my holidays, can I do this without paying inport tax?
Regards John:clap2:


----------



## avington (Jul 12, 2010)

*Import duty !*



johnandruth said:


> Hi, I have a holiday villa in Cyprus and I would like to bring my 4x4 out to use on my holidays, can I do this without paying inport tax?
> Regards John:clap2:[/QUOTE
> 
> ALTHOUGH OFFICIALLY THEY DON’T CHARGE IMPORT DUTY WHEN YOU VISIT CYPRUS WITH YOUR CAR – THEY CALL THE CHARGES THEY IMPOSE AS LANDING FEES.
> ...


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

In answer to the initial question. It really depends on how long you plan to be over for vs the cost of car rental over that period of time. It costs about £1000 to ship the car over and takes a couple of weeks I believe. 

avington sorry to hear about your ordeal but a little confused why you would leave 2 million euro's worth of items in a holiday home and what makes you think 95% of property in cyprus is sold without deeds, your figures seem to be extreme and more for dramatic effect.


----------

